# Pentax Full Frame DSLR Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2015)

```
More information continues to leak out about the Pentax full frame DSLR which is coming in the spring of 2016. A slide showing what’s coming in the new DSLR has appeared and confirms a lot of what was already known.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">TYPE : Digital SLR Camera</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">SENSOR : 36 Megapixel CMOS Full frame without lowpass filter</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">FRAME: Pentax KAF3 with stainless steel bayonet</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">SYSTEM APPROACH : SAFOX XI with phase detection with 27 pts (25 in cross and 3 of f2.8 )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">VISOR : pentaprism Coverage: 100 % LCD</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">DISPLAY: 3.2 “TFT swing</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EMBEDDED FLASH : No</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EXTERNAL FLASH : Zapada (P- TTL ) high-speed sync and wireless compatible with Pentax flashes – take X -sync</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">STORAGE : 2 SDXC</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">STABILIZATION : Sensor system with reduced movement and rotation compensation system ( 3.5EV TBD)</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">MEASURING SYSTEM LIGHT : TTL using a 86000 pixels RGB sensor</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">ISO Sensitivity : 100-102,400</span></li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Pentax-full-frame-DSLR-camera-specifications.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-22944" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Pentax-full-frame-DSLR-camera-specifications-728x516.jpg" alt="Pentax-full-frame-DSLR-camera-specifications" width="728" height="516" /></a></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Oct 16, 2015)

So how is this better from our favorite? Am not so technical so asking. 

I see it has 5 axis stabilizer which can be nice. What else?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 16, 2015)

I am really looking forward to seeing how this comes about.

Best of luck to Pentax.


----------



## lw (Oct 16, 2015)

First FF with a swivel LCD display?


----------



## jayfbee (Oct 16, 2015)

Fairly bogus-looking slide.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 16, 2015)

jayfbee said:


> Fairly bogus-looking slide.



+1


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 16, 2015)

Aglet said:


> jayfbee said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly bogus-looking slide.
> ...



Agreed. It doesn't appear to be on any of the Ricoh sites, and Pentax don't call the sensor shift 'three layer composition'. 

No doubt that this is going to be an interesting camera though. It will be reasonably priced for what it is, makes sense that it is going to use the 'old' 36 MP Exmor as this will help to keep price down. I couldn't understand the early (Tamron sourced) rumours that said it would use the new Exmor R 42 MP sensor as it just wouldn't fit into the Oentax price bracket. 

The sensor shift technique of moving the sensor four times to overcome the Bayer Array effect is of dubious use it seems, at least from the K3II version. It might be useful for copy type work, but in the field I guess a 50mp sensor will do just as good a job and be much more versatile. 

Either way it going to be good for all FF users that there is going to be another high quality, reasonably priced FF dslr in the mix from next year. I bet the optical viewfinder on it will be superb.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> So how is this better from our favorite? Am not so technical so asking.
> 
> I see it has 5 axis stabilizer which can be nice. What else?



Foveon type layered sensor?


----------



## Aglet (Oct 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > jayfbee said:
> ...



I am looking forward to seeing its debut. I might even buy one if multi-shot raw is a supported feature for post. (I don't know what the K3 outputs, 16b TIFF? ..)
The pixel-shift is one thing I may be able to utilize for still life shots and the reduced color moiré and potential SNR improvements will be welcome.
What kind of FF glass we'll have available to put on it is another matter. Despite a box full of mostly old Pentax FA lenses I really don't know how well they perform outside of the APSC crop.
FWIW, I like the UI and ergo's of their bodies tho colors need to be corrected a bit more than some other brands and their metering is just... Like nothing else, and not in a good way. AF could be a lot faster too; on my K5iiS it can be as slow as my ML bodies or worse with some lenses.
Altho the K3/k3ii supposedly has improved color, WB and, to some extent, AF.

So, there's room for various system improvements with a new Pentax body, FF is just one aspect.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 17, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I wonder if Pentax are doing the same thing as the DxO ONE for "Super resolution"? (that is move the sensor a slight amount to expose RGB separately.)
> [/quote
> It does? Got a link? All I remember reading is their DNG-based HDR (super raw).


----------

